

Ask HN: Did you automatically get 2 new apps in Chrome over the weekend? - maguay

I just turned on my desktop and was surprised to see 2 new webapps added to my Chrome New Tab page: Poppit and Entanglement - http://d.pr/uffe.  Did anyone else get this?  I hadn't added these, so find it odd they were added.  Or is Google now including some default apps, and my account just got caught up?
======
twapi
yup. several users are reporting this. I guess this is just a promotion of Web
Store. Well, Google Web Store is just a flop show. Except few "apps" most of
the apps are simply bookmarks with large icons.

see : <http://twitpic.com/3henga/full>

------
wwortiz
I still have only the apps I installed myself

